# קרדיטים!!!



## yayagi (14/10/12)

קרדיטים!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כבר כמעט שנה שאני מסתובבת בפורום - הייתי די סמוייה אבל מדי פעם שאלתי שאלות.
עכשיו זה הזמן להודות לכולן על העזרה ולקוות שהקרדיטים שלי יועילו לכן.


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

מי אנחנו? 
אנחנו י' (27) ומ' (30), מעדיפים להשאר אנונימיים ככל הניתן, למרות זאת אני אשתדל לצרף הרבה תמונות כדי שיהיה מעניין. השתדלתי להשתמש כמה שיותר בתמונות מקוריות של הצלם בלי לגעת בהן ורק כשזה היה הכרחי הסתרתי את הפנים.

אז איך הכרנו?
כמו זוגות רבים בשנים האחרונות גם אנחנו הכרנו ברשת. זה התחיל לפני כמעט 6 שנים באתר נשכח בשם מקושרים. קיבלתי הודעה שהכותרת שלה היתה "תתחתני איתי?" אני השבתי שאני צריכה להכיר אותו קצת קודם ואז אני אוכל לענות לו על השאלה. תוך כדי עוברות לי בראש מחשבות של "איזה מצחיק זה אם באמת נתחתן בסוף". אחרי כמה התכתבויות התחלנו לצאת ואחרי 3 חודשים טסתי לחצי שנה לדרום אמריקה. לא היה לנו מושג מה יהיה כשאני אחזור, אבל בחודש האחרון לטיול תדירות המיילים והשיחות במסנג'ר גברה ואז כבר ידענו שאנחנו חוזרים להיות ביחד. פחות או יותר מהרגע שנחתתי עברתי להתנחל אצלו בדירה ואחרי קצת יותר מחצי שנה עברנו לדירה משלנו.

בתמונה – הכלבה המקסימה שלנו


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
גם הפעם הסיפור משעשע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בערך שנה לפני ההצעה, התחילו דיבורים מהוססים על עניין החתונה – זה התחיל בבדיחה שתמיד כשהעניין היה עולה, הוא היה אומר "אני עוד לא שם". בשלב מסויים זה כבר התחיל להיות ברור שהוא כבר די שם... הדבר היחיד שהסכמנו לדבר עליו עוד לפני שהיתה הצעה זה – עם איזה שיר נכנס לחופה (היינו חופרים בזה שעות). בשלב הזה טסנו לקוסטה ריקה ופנמה ואני השבעתי אותו שאם הוא מתכנן להציע שלא יעשה את זה בחו"ל (כן, אני הבן אדם הכי ריאלי ופרקטי והכי לא רומנטי שיש, פחדתי להסתובב במדינות האלה עם טבעת יהלום...) קיבלתי ממנו הבטחה שלא תהיה הצעה בחול ומאז הפסקתי לחשוב על זה. עד שיום אחד באמצע הטיול אנחנו יושבים באינטרנט קפה ובגלל שרק נכנסנו לבדוק מיילים, התיישבנו על מחשב אחד וכשהוא נכנס למייל פתאום קפצו לי לעיניים משפטים שקשורים להצעה, שלא משתמעים לשתי פנים. הבחור לא שם לב שראיתי, הוא היה בטוח שהוא סגר את המייל מספיק מהר. חצי יום התלבטתי מה לעשות ואז לא יכולתי לשמור את זה יותר בבטן ושאלתי אותו על זה. אחרי שוידאתי שהוא אכן לא הביא איתו טבעת לטיול התחלתי לתחקר אותו. בסוף התשובה שקיבלתי היתה שהטבעת כבר נקנתה, שיש לו כמה אופציות לאיך לעשות את זה והוא עוד לא החליט ושזה מתוכנן להיות חודש- חודשיים אחרי החזרה שלנו. (אגב את המידע הזה דליתי בערך במשך שבוע כי הוא מן הסתם לא רצה לגלות כלום – אבל אני סקרנית מדי...)

נגמר הטיול, אנחנו מגיעים הביתה בחמש בבוקר אחרי כמעט 30 שעות בדרכים וכשאני פותחת את הדלת של החדר שינה אני רואה בלונים ולב מעלי ורדים שבמרכזו טבעת. אני בתגובה התחלתי להתפקע מצחוק (צחקתי בעיקר על עצמי – כי ממש לא ראיתי את זה בא למרות שאולי זה היה די מתבקש).
עוד אנקדוטה מצחיקה – כפי שרואים בתמונה, לא היו סדינים על המיטה. הסיפור הוא כזה – אמא שלי לקחה את הסדינים כדי לכבס לנו אותם, אחרי שהיא לקחה אותם באו אחיו ואחותו של הבחור כדי לארגן את ההצעה. כשהיא חזרה כדי לשים את הסדינים היא כבר ראתה את הכל מוכן ולא רצתה לגעת בזה (המזל היה שהוא כבר יידע אותם שהוא הולך להציע אז זה לא לגמרי בא לה בהפתעה...)


----------



## יום וליל (14/10/12)

בדיוק רציתי להגיד 
שאם אצלי הוא היה שם משהו על המזרון בלי מצעים זה לא היה נגמר טוב...


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

טוב, זה לא היה הוא...
ולגמרי עדיף ככה מאשר שאחים שלו היו מתחילים לחטט לנו בארונות כדי למצוא מצעים


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (15/10/12)

איזה מרגש! 
האמת, כמה פעמים בזמן קריאת הסיפור הסתכלתי על התמונה וכל מה שהטריד אותי זה "למה אין מצעים?!".


----------



## yayagi (15/10/12)




----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

אז איך מתחילים לארגן חתונה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמובן שמתחילים באינטרנט, בעיקר נעזרתי בפורום הנהדר הזה ובאתר מיט4מיט אבל מהר מאוד גיליתי שיש ים של מידע והיה לי מאוד קשה לעקוב אחריו. אז הלכתי לקנות לי מחברת (בתמונה) חילקתי אותה לפי נושאים (מישהו אמר מוניקה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ובכל נושא כתבתי את הפרטים של הספקים שנראו לי רלוונטיים. מאוחר יותר גם צירפתי אליה את כל החוזים עם הספקים כך שהכל יהיה מרוכז במקום אחד.


----------



## fire witch (15/10/12)

מחברת זה אחלה, גם לי יש 
והיא תמיד אצלי בתיק, ככה אני יכולה להוסיף דברים ולעשות טלפונים גם כשאני מחכה לאוטובוס וכאלה 
ןאני גם קצת נהנית מזה שהיא תשאר לי כמזכרת


----------



## yayagi (15/10/12)

לגמרי! 
אני גם ממש שמחה שזה נשאר למזכרת...
הרבה יותר כיף מקבצים במחשב


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

הזמנה 
למרות שאת רוב הדברים התחלתי לסדר מספיק זמן מראש דווקא עם ההזמנה הייתי שאננה והשארתי את זה לרגע האחרון. בהתחלה חשבתי שאני אעצב אותה לבד – אבל מסתבר שלעצב בצייר זה לא רעיון כזה טוב. למזלי נחלץ לעזרתי ידיד מוכשר ובעל פוטושופ ואחרי כמה ימים מורטי עצבים ההזמנה היתה מוכנה.

את ההדפסה עשינו ב"ר.א.ש" (יושבים ברחוב גאולה בחיפה) היינו מאוד מרוצים - המחיר היה הוגן והיחס מצוין.


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

צד שני 
*צולם בפלאפון, לכן האיכות לא משהו*


----------



## Bobbachka (21/10/12)

מקסים!!!!


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

מסיבת רווקות "מזויפת" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אמא שלי הכינה לנו הפתעה וכדי שנהיה פנויים נאמר לנו שזו המסיבת רווקות שלי ולבחור אמרו שהוא גם צריך להופיע במסיבת הרווקות באיזשהו שלב (הוא לא חשד...)

אני מספרת על זה כי זה נראה לי רעיון חמוד למי שמחפש רעיון להפתיע את החתן והכלה.
כשפתחנו את הדלת של הבית מצאנו סלסלת פיקניק ומכתב. בעצם קיבלנו כתב חידה שכל פעם הוביל אותנו למקום אחר שקשור בילדות שלי או שלו ולאחר מכן גם למקומות שקשורים להיכרות שלנו. בדרך עצרנו לפיקניק ובסוף כשסיימנו חיכתה לנו ארוחה זוגית במסעדה.


----------



## meand ani (22/10/12)

פשוט מהמם!!!!! 
אהבתי את הרעיון!


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

מסיבת רווקות אמיתית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
את מסיבת הרווקות עשו לי בבית של חברה – ביקשתי שזה יהיה בסגנון לטיני, אז היה אוכל מקסיקני ואמפנדס ולקינוח גם אלפחורס וברקע היתה מוזיקה לטינית. עשינו קצת משחקי היכרות ששברו את הקרח. אחר כך הן הכינו משחק זכרון ענק (כל חברה הביאה תמונה שקשורה לזיכרון שיש לה ממני ואז כרטיס אחד היה התמונה והכרטיס השני היה הסיפור והיינו צריכות להתאים בניהם).
היה ממש כיף ושמחתי שהחברות מהחבורות השונות בחיי התחברו בהצלחה


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

רבנות מקווה והדרכת כלות 
נרשמנו ברבנות חיפה, למזלנו היא נחשבת די "מודרנית" ויכולנו להביא עדות ולא עדים... 

בגדול את כל עניין הדת השתדלתי לקחת די בקלות, רוב הזמן הצלחתי, בין השאר בזכות זה שלא היינו צריכים לעבור תהליכים של הוכחת יהדות. הבעיה היחידה צצה בהדרכת כלות (קצת באשמתי, לא טרחתי לדאוג לי למדריכה ולכן הלכתי להדרכה ברבנות – תשתדלו להימנע!) ההדרכה היתה כשעה וחצי, למדריכה היה קול צווחני ונוראי שכל הזמן הזכיר לי את "בוא הנה מייד" (של גרייניק ואלתרמן). דווקא בחלק הראשון התחברתי להרבה דברים שהיא אמרה (כשהצלחתי להתעלם מהטון המורתי - צווחני שבו הם נאמרו) בקשר לזוגיות ואושר בזוגיות. אבל אז היא עברה לחלק השני – בערך 45 דקות של חפירות על נידה, כמות גילגולי העיניים שלי בשלב הזה היתה גדולה. מאוד.

מחוויית המקווה אני מפחדת מהרגע שאמא שלי סיפרה לי על החוויה שלה. למזלי הרב, זה לא היה דומה לאף סיפור זוועה ששמעתי. הלכתי למקווה החדש והמהולל בחיפה שנראה כמו ספא, לא הרגשתי שום דבר מיוחד אבל לפחות היה נקי ולא בדקו אותי בכלל, נדמה לי שהיא אפילו לא שאלה אם בדקתי בעצמי (אולי היא לא רצתה לגרום לי לשקר...)


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

איפור ושיער
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
רויטל טובול המדהימה!
הגעתי לרויטל מלאת חששות כי השיער שלי די קצר ודי דליל, לא היתה לי תמונה של איזה תסרוקת אני רוצה אבל ידעתי שאני רוצה להימנע מתוספות שיער. רויטל מיד אמרה לי שאם אני רוצה תסרוקת אסופה אז אין בעייה לעשות את זה גם בלי תוספות. בהתחלה הייתי קצת סקפטית אבל אחרי הניסיון הייתי מאושרת – היא עשתה לי תסרוקת יפה שמאוד מתאימה לי. אפילו אחרי החתונה חברה שאלה אותי אם היו לי תוספות, כי השיער נראה ממש מלא.

את ההתארגנות ביום החתונה עשיתי אצל רויטל, היתה אווירה רגועה וכייפית – בדיוק מה שהייתי צריכה.
גם האיפור יצא מעולה, בתור מישהי שלא מתאפרת ביום יום היה חשוב לי להיראות אני וגם כאן רויטל הצליחה ובגדול – האיפור היה טבעי ולא הרגשתי שיש עלי מיליון שכבות של מייק אפ.

המלצה: בתור מישהי שניסתה להוריד עלויות איפה שאפשר, דווקא על איפור ושיער ניסיון לא ויתרתי ואני ממש שמחה עם ההחלטה. אין לי ספק שזה עניין של אופי אבל כשעלו לי קצת חששות ביום לפני, ישר נרגעתי כי ידעתי איך השיער והאיפור יראו (ושאני אוהבת אותם כמובן) וגם כי בניסיון התחברתי עם רויטל וידעתי שיהיה ממש כיף איתה.


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

ה-שמלה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
סאגת השמלה הייתה מאוד קצרה, בהתחלה רציתי להזמין מהאינטרנט כדי להוזיל עלויות. אז הלכתי עם אמא לסיבוב בת"א כדי להתרשם מהגזרות השונות ולקבל רעיונות. התחלתי מ"איב" שהיתה מאוד נחמדה אבל המחירים שלה היו מעל התקציב שלי וכשמדדתי את השמלות שלה הרגשתי כאילו זה תחפושת (וזה לא שהשמלות שלה קיצוניות - ממש לא, אבל זה עדיין הרגיש לי ממש מוזר) משם המשכתי ל"סיפא", שם כבר הרגשתי קצת יותר נוח בשמלות וגם יש להן שמלות ערב אשר ניתנות לתפירה בלבן (ללא תוספת מחיר!!!) אז מדדתי שמלה אחת בשחור והתאהבתי. בכל זאת היה לי עוד פגישה באאוטלט אז הלכתי גם לשם רק כדי להחליט סופית שאני רוצה את השמלה מסיפא. חשוב לציין שהמחיר של השמלה היה מאוד אטרקטיבי ולכן ויתרתי בקלות על רעיון ההזמנה מהאינטרנט.

כמה מילים על סיפא – קראתי ברשת לא מעט ביקורות רעות עליהם ולדעתי הכל עניין של תיאום ציפיות. כן, בהתחלה הן לא היו הכי נחמדות אבל ככל שהזמן עבר הקרח קצת נשבר ובפעם האחרונה שבאתי לקחת את השמלה היתה התרגשות והן היו ממש סקרניות לראות תמונות מהחתונה. (אגב כשאני אומרת לא נחמדות אני ממש לא מתכוונת להערות מעליבות אלא פשוט שהן לא ממש מחייכות והן מאוד קונקרטיות) בקיצור אם אתן יודעות את הדברים האלה מראש ואתן מסוגלות להתמודד עם זה – אני ממש ממליצה. 

תמיד חשבתי שזה קלישאה אבל אני מגלה שזה לחלוטין אמיתי – אני עדיין מקבלת מחמאות על השמלה...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/10/12)

איזה שמלה מדליקה! 
ממש אהבתי!


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

תודה!


----------



## Nooki80 (14/10/12)

שמלה נהדרת! 
וואו!
כל כל הטעם שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גם הנעליים יפיפיות!


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

תודה רבה! 
איזה כיף לקבל מחמאות מותיקות הפורום 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



גם הקרדיטים שלך וגם של דניאל נתנו לי המון השראה


----------



## Nooki80 (14/10/12)

תודה!


----------



## pipidi (14/10/12)

מקסימה- כל הכבוד על שילוב הצבע השחור 
ויופי של התאמה לנעליים.


----------



## yayagi (15/10/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני חייבת להודות שהיו רגעים שתהיתי אם זה לא מוגזם ואיזה תגובות אני אקבל.
בסופו של דבר זו שמלה שאי אפשר להישאר אדישים אליה - מי שחשב שזה מוגזם כנראה שמר את זה לעצמו ומי שחשב שזה יפה- פירגן...


----------



## simplicity83 (15/10/12)

לגמרי ה-שמלה!!! 











 איזה יופי ! 
גם אני מתה על שילוב של שחור בשמלה וזה הדבר היחידי שהיה לי ברור שיהיה בה, עוד לפני שידעתי מה בדיוק אני רוצה. 

המון המון מזל טוב! 
ממש מקסים


----------



## yayagi (15/10/12)

תודה 
כיף לדעת שיש עוד משוגעות כמוני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




סקרנית לראות איך שלך יצאה...


----------



## simplicity83 (15/10/12)

בסוף גם זה יגיע 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הייתי בטוחה שבשנייה שאני אקבל את התמונות אני ארוץ לפרסם את הקרדיטים..
רק שבינתיים הספקתי לראות את התמונות רק פעם אחת ועכשיו התחלתי ללמוד ואין לי שנייה לנשום
אז זה יקח קצת זמן, אבל בסוף זה יקרה


----------



## FalseAngel (15/10/12)

השמלה מדליקה לגמרי, אהבתי!


----------



## yayagi (15/10/12)

תודה רבה!


----------



## נעמה 156 (15/10/12)

איזו שמלה יפהפה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
והנעלים כיאלו יוצרו במיוחד בשבילה,
מה הסיכוי שאת מעלה תמונה שרואים את השמלה ביחד עם הנעלים? אני נורא רוצה לראות.
ואם כבר כתבתי, נראה שהיית לכם חתונה מקסימה ולמרות ששמרתם על תקציב שפוי (שמתי לב שכתבת על כמה דברים שפחות רצית להשקיע בהם כספית) החתונה נראת מקסימה וכך גם הקרדטים!


----------



## yayagi (15/10/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
תמונות של השמלה עם הנעליים אפשר לראות בהודעה על בגדי חתן (מצחיק, אבל שמתי שם תמונה של שנינו) וגם בתמונה הראשונה של המקדימים.
אם זה לא מספיק, תגידי ואני אחפש אחת אחרת.

אכן שמרנו על תקציב שפוי, זה היה הקו המנחה שלנו ומראש ניסינו להגדיר מהם הדברים שאנחנו מוכנים להתפשר עליהם ומה לא. (אני למשל הטלתי וטו על חתונה בחורף אבל לא היה לי אכפת להתחתן בתחילת שבוע)


----------



## נעמה 156 (15/10/12)

האאא עכשיו ראתי מקסים!!


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

נעליים ותכשיטים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כמה שמצאתי מהר שמלה, ככה לקח לי מלא זמן למצוא נעליים. לכאורה היו לי דרישות פשוטות רציתי נעל בובה שטוחה שתהיה לבנה עם קצת שחור. בשלב מסויים כבר ויתרתי על השחור ועדיין לא ממש מצאתי משהו שאהבתי. בכל אחת מהארבע מדידות שהלכתי אליהן חרשתי את דיזינגוף הלוך ושוב ופשוט לא מצאתי.

את רוני קנטור הכרתי מהפורום ואמרתי שאני חייבת להתחתן עם הנעליים שלה,  הייתי יושבת שעות מול הקטלוג נעליים שלה. כשהגעתי לחנות מדדתי בערך את כל הנעליים השטוחות שהיו שם והיה זוג שממש אהבתי אבל לא הייתי בטוחה שהוא יתאים (הן היו לבנות עם קצת כתום אפרסק וורוד עתיק) הם היו ממש ממש נחמדים ואמרו שבגלל שזה נעלי כלה והם מודעים לבעייתיות שאין בעיה שאני אקנה אותם ואם אני אחזיר תוך חודש אני מקבלת החזר כספי מלא.
כשלקחתי אותן למדידה עם השמלה התבאסתי – זה ממש לא היה מתאים (בגלל הצבעים הנוספים שלא היו קשורים) אבל הייתי כבר בשלב מיואש ואמא שלי הציעה שנדביק תחרה על החלק הצבעוני וככה גם לא יראו את הצבעים וגם יהיה איזשהו קשר לשמלה. השלמתי עם זה למרות שלא הייתי הכי מרוצה מהעניין.

יום אחד (בערך יומיים לפני שעבר החודש שבו אני יכולה להחזיר את הנעליים לרוני קנטור) אמא שלי מתקשרת אלי ואומרת שהיא ראתה נעליים בניין ווסט שנראה לה שיתאימו בול. ישר רצתי לשם, מדדתי ולא הפסקתי לחייך – זאת הייתה בדיוק הנעל שחיפשתי מההתחלה.

מסקנה+קלישאה: כשמפסיקים לחפש – מוצאים!

את התכשיטים קניתי אצל שלומית אופיר, גיליתי אותה לפני שנה בערך ואני מתה על הדברים שלה. אפשר להתרשם מהתכשיטים בתמונה של השיער


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

טבעות 
בהתחלה הייתי בטוחה שנסע לבורסה, כמו כולם. שמחתי לגלות שאפשר גם אחרת. בחיפה יש מבחר די גדול של חנויות תכשיטים – גם בקניון חיפה וגם בהדר. עשינו יום חיפושים מרוכז, הטבעת שלו נקנתה בתכשיטי אוסקר ברחוב הרצל בהדר ושלי נקנתה באוניקו בקניון חיפה. אני קצת שיגעתי אותם עם העניין של הגודל של הטבעת וחשוב לציין שהם היו מאוד סבלניים ובסוף יצאתי מאוד מרוצה.


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

הבהרה 
הזהב לבן זה שלו והזהב צהוב זה שלי...
וכפי שאפשר לראות לפי האיכות - צולם בפלאפון.


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

|פרח
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




פרח| 
לא הייתה לי שום כוונה להוציא הרבה כסף על זר רק בגלל שהוא זר כלה, גם לא רציתי משהו גדול מדי. למזלי אמא שלי יודעת להתעסק קצת עם פרחים אז הלכנו יום אחד לקנות פרחים ולעשות זר ניסיון ויצא ממש יפה. ביום של החתונה היא עשתה שוב את הזר (היא רצתה שזה יהיה כמה שיותר טרי) ואני חייבת להודות שזה היה קצת מלחיץ, בהתחלה זה לא יצא בדיוק כמו בניסיון אבל אחרי כמה ניסיונות נוספים זה יצא בדיוק כמו שרציתי.

מסקנה: להכין לבד את הזר ביום של החתונה – לא לבעלות לב חלש


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

היה אמור להיות כתוב בכותרת - "זר"...


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

קישוט לרכב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עוד נושא שלא רציתי להשקיע בו הרבה ואפילו שקלתי לוותר על זה לגמרי. בסוף הלכנו על משהו די מינימליסטי, קנינו כמה סרטים וביקשתי מחברה שתעזור לבחור לקשט את האוטו. מה שקרה זה שאחרי נסיעה קצרה רוב הקישוטים התעופפו והבחור נאלץ לקשט בעצמו.


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

בגדי חתן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אחרי כמה שעות של כיתות רגליים בגראנד קניון, בסוף קנינו את החולצה והעניבה במשביר ואת המכנסיים והחגורה בקסטרו. נעליים לא קנינו במיוחד, היו לו נעליים של קסטרו שהוא בקושי השתמש בהם, אז הוא לבש אותם.

כמה המלצות לגבי חתנים בקיץ – עיגולי זיעה לא מתביישים להופיע גם ביום החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 קיבלנו המלצה מרויטל (ע"ע איפור ושיער) ללכת לקנות רפידות ששמים בבית שחי וסופגות זיעה. לצערנו בסופר פארם שאליו נכנסנו לא היה להם ולא רצינו לבזבז על זמן ביום של החתונה אז מומלץ לקנות מראש.
עוד הצעה, במקום או בנוסף לרפידות זה להביא עוד חולצה, המליצו לנו על עוד חולצה שזהה לחולצת חתן, אנחנו ויתרנו על זה ולמזלנו הייתה לנו את הטישרט שיועדה לריקודים והייתה מאוד שימושית כדי לאוורר את חולצה המכופתרת...


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

אישורי הגעה וסידורי ישיבה 
את אישורי ההגעה עשינו באופן עצמאי, חילקנו עבודה כך שכל אחד אחראי על המוזמנים שלו, כך יצא שאמא שלי וסבתא שלי עשו אישורים לצד של המשפחה והחברים שלהם, אמא שלו ואחותו עשו אישורים לצד של המשפחה והחברים שלהם. לחברים שלי מהעבודה ביקשתי מאחותו שתעשה אישורים ולחברים שלו מהעבודה אני עשיתי אישורים (בשם בדוי – היה מצחיק 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

סידורי הישיבה היו הכאב ראש הכי גדול שלי בחתונה הזאת לקחתי את זה על עצמי ועשיתי הכל לבד. זה בערך כל מה שהתעסקתי איתו ב-3 ימים שלפני החתונה. לצערי רק כמה ימים לפני החתונה גיליתי שאי אפשר לשים רזרבה בשולחנות (אלא שאני אמורה למלא שולחנות של בדיוק 12 אנשים וחוץ מזה יש לי 2 ומשהו שולחנות לרזרבה) זה היה מאוד מגביל (עד בלתי אפשרי) ולצערי נגרמו כמה אי נעימויות בחתונה (למזלי גיליתי על זה רק אחרי) וגם נאלצנו לשם על כ-15 מנות יותר ממה שאכן היו.

לצערי אין לי יותר מדי עצות בעניין, אני לא כל כך יודעת מה הייתי יכולה לעשות אחרת כדי להימנע מזה. הדברים היחידים שאני יכולה להציע הם:
קודם כל *תבררו מראש מה בדיוק סידור הרזרבה באולם שלכם! *אני יודעת שזה לא בדיוק דברים שחושבים עליהם הרבה זמן מראש אלא רק שמתחילים לסדר, אבל יש הבדל משמעותי בין אם יש רזרבה בשולחנות ואז אפשר לשחק ככה שיש בין 10 ל-12 בשולחן (ובמקומות מסויימים שמעתי שזה אפילו גמיש יותר) ובין אם אין.
דבר שני, בכל אחד מהמקרים תקחו בחשבון שכנראה תצטרכו לשלם על כמה מנות אקסטרה, זה מעצבן אבל תשתדלו להשלים עם זה ולא להתבאס על זה (ומקסימום תופתעו לטובה)


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

צילום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מורן מעיין המלך!!!

אין עליו, פשוט אין! היה כל כך כיף איתו והתמונות יצאו מהממות!
הוא לקח אותנו ללוקיישנים ממש יפים שבכלל לא ידעתי שקיימים, הוא לא מתעייף לרגע, אפילו בסוף החתונה, אחרי שכל האורחים הלכו, אנחנו כבר היינו גמורים והוא לקח אותנו להצטלם על שפת הבריכה ובשביל כניסה לגן. אנחנו לא רצינו לקחת וידאו אבל מורן פירגן לנו צלם מתחיל שבא להתנסות – עדיין לא ראיתי את התוצאה אז אני לא יכולה לחוות את דעתי אבל הוא היה ממש מצחיק.

כמה מילים על וידאו: אנחנו לא רצינו לקחת וידאו כי חשבנו שנראה את זה כולה 3 פעמים ושזה מיותר. (כן היה חשוב לנו לתעד את החופה, למען הדורות הבאים ואת זה עשה חבר של ההורים) בדעיבד אני ממש שמחה שכן היה לנו וידאו כי יש הרבה חלקים שאנחנו לא זוכרים מהערב (ואני אפילו לא שתיתי...) וגם זה אירוע שמתכננים מלא זמן (במקרה שלנו כמעט שנה) ובסוף הוא עובר כל כך מהר וכל מה שנשאר ממנו הוא הוידאו והתמונות (ולא משנה כמה שהתמונות מהממות, זה לא אותו דבר כמו וידאו).

מורן עובד עם שני צלמי וידאו ממש מוכשרים (כשראינו דוגמאות של צילומים שלהם זה ממש שינה לנו את הסטגימה שהייתה לנו על צילומי חתונות) שלמרות שהם לא צילמו אותנו אני יכולה להמליץ על העבודות שלהם בלב שלם – פשוט סרטונים מעלפים!

ועוד המלצה אחרונה - תהיו ספונטניים בצילומים ותזרמו - בין התמונות שאנחנו הכי אוהבים יש תמונות שבכלל לא תכננו (כמו למשל תמונות בתחנת דלק, כי באמת היינו צריכים לעצור לתדלק או תמונות שלנו דגים, כי במקרה מצאנו דייג במקום הצילומים)


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

מקדימים


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

מקדימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני יודעת שהדיעות על תמונות עם קפיצות קצת חלוקות, אבל אני אוהבת את זה והיה ממש כיף לעשות את התמונות האלה


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (14/10/12)

תמונה מדליקה!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אהבתי ממש את כל הסטייל שלך - השמלה, הנעליים, השיער וכו...


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

תודה, כיף לשמוע!


----------



## gettingmarried (14/10/12)

איזה כיף! הוא גם הצלם שלנו  התמונות מעלפות!


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

איזה כיף לכם! תהנו! 
תודה והמון מזל טוב


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

גן אירועים - שמורתה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
כשהתחלנו לחפש מקום, היה לי ברור שאני רוצה להתחתן על הים. אחד המקומות הראשונים שראינו היה כוכב הים בשדות ים ואני הייתי מאוהבת. מהר מאוד הגיעה האכזבה כשהבנתי מה העלויות של דבר כזה (קיבלנו הצעה מאיזיווד שכוללת גם חבילת ספקים, המחיר שהם נתנו לנו היה פי 1.5 ממה שבסוף עלתה לנו החתונה והמחיר שלהם לא באמת כולל הכל). ניסיתי לחפש בנרות מקומות אחרים על הים אבל או שקראתי עליהם ביקורות רעות או שלא היה להם רישיון עסק ולאט לאט השלמתי עם זה שלא תהיה חתונה כמו שחלמתי.

כשהלכנו לראות את שמורתה בפעם הראשונה, אני חייבת להודות שלא ממש התלהבתי, המקום היה נחמד אבל היו כמה דברים קטנים שהפריעו לי. הסיבה העיקרית שהסכמתי לתת להם צ'אנס הייתה שהמחיר שלהם היה מאוד אטרקטיבי (לפחות 40 ₪ הפרש למנה משאר המקומות שראינו). בפעם השנייה הגענו עם ההורים לטעימות (זה אחד המקומות הבודדים שנתקלנו בהם שמציע טעימות גם ללא חתימה על חוזה) ואז כבר היה לי קל יותר לראות את היתרונות של המקום, בנוסף קיבלנו פידבקים ממש טובים מההורים גם על המקום וגם על האוכל וגם אנחנו ממש נהנינו מהאוכל אז דעתי על המקום השתפרה.

לסיכום: ביום האירוע המקום היה מדהים, לרגע לא התחרטתי על ההחלטה לעשות שם את האירוע ואפילו הדברים הקטנים שהפריעו לי בהתחלה טופלו. וגם כאן נכנסת הקלישאה  - לא הפסקנו לקבל מחמאות גם על המקום וגם על האוכל.

מוסר השכל #1: גם אם אתן רואות מקום שבהתחלה אתן לא לגמרי מתחברות אליו אבל כן יש לו הרבה יתרונות אחרים – תנו לו צ'אנס.

מוסר השכל #2 והחשוב ביותר שיש לי בענייני חתונה:* לא להתעקש על מקום החלומות אם הוא הרבה מעבר לתקציב*. אחרי ספירת הצ'קים יצאנו עם עודף מכובד שמימן לנו את הירח דבש, אם היינו מתחתנים בכוכב הים לא היה נשאר שום עודף וכנראה היינו צריכים עוד להוסיף כמה אלפים מכיסינו (אולי אפילו עשרות אלפים).


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

עיצוב 
לקחנו את העיצוב הבסיסי של המקום והרגשתי שזה היה ממש מספיק, היה מגוון מאוד רחב לבחירה גם של צבעי המפות וגם של מרכזי השולחן.


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

קבלת פנים – להיות או לא להיות? 
ברור שלהיות!
אני לגמרי מבינה את הרצון של לעשות כניסה, אבל זה פשוט לא שווה את זה. אם הייתי צריכה לשבת סגורה בחדר במשך שעה בזמן שאני יודעת שהאורחים מגיעים הייתי מתחרפנת פעמיים. 
האירוע הזה עובר כל כך מהר שלבזבז שעה ממנו על לשבת לבד בחדר זה פשוט אבסורד. מה גם שבקבלת פנים זה היה הזמן היחיד שהיה לי לפגוש את האורחים שלא היו על הרחבה. אנחנו לא עשינו סיבוב של צילומי שולחנות ואני הייתי על הרחבה מהרגע שנגמרה החופה ועד שהלכנו הביתה, ככה שההזדמנות היחידה שלי לפגוש ולהצטלם עם אורחים היתה בקבלת פנים.

אני יודעת שזה דברים שנכתבו ע"י הרבה בנות אחרות פה בעבר אבל היה לי חשוב להדגיש את זה שוב


----------



## אפפ (14/10/12)

גם אני חושבת שאנחנו נעמוד בקבלת הפנים 
אבל אנחנו עדיין מתלבטים
אני מעדיפה שאנחנו נעמוד מאשר ההורים
במיוחד שאני חייבת להיות בשליטה?
אתם עמדתם כל הזמן עד לחופה?
זה לא מתיש?


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

אז ככה... 
קודם כל לא נראה לי שזה צריך להיות או אתם או ההורים אנחנו למשל עמדנו יחד עם ההורים. בכל מקרה זה היה מאוד דינמי, כי למשל כשהלכו לחתום על הכתובה אז נשארנו רק הנשים ובמקרים אחרים החתן הלך להרים כוסית עם חברים, ההורים הלכו הצידה וקשקשו עם חברים ככה שממש לא כל הזמן כולנו עמדנו ביחד. לכן זה גם לא היה מתיש. מצד שני כן היו  קצת אורחים שפיספסתי כשלא הייתי בכניסה אבל הם לא היו חשובים במיוחד


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

הרכב לקבלת פנים
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
על ten strings  שמעתי מחברה וכבר בפעם הראשונה ששמעתי אותם ידעתי שזה מה שאני רוצה לקבלת פנים. ten strings הם צמד מקסים – אחד מנגן בגיטרה והשני בכינור והם עושים ביצועים מהממים לשירים מוכרים (גם בעברית וגם באנגלית) – הם לא שרים אלא רק מנגנים – אפשר למצוא קצת סרטונים שלהם ביוטיוב אבל המבחר של השירים שלהם גדול בהרבה ממה שיש שם – קיבלנו רשימה של כמה עשרות שירים לבחור ממנה.


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

רב – חגי הכהן
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אין מילים לתאר כמה שהייתי מרוצה מהבחירה בחגי (זה כנראה קשור לזה שבאתי ממש נטולת ציפיות בכל מה שקשור לדת).
לקח לנו הרבה זמן למצוא רב כי התחלנו לחפש בדיוק בספירת העומר ולא ממש יכולנו לראות חתונות אבל בסוף בזכות המלצות פה בפורום ובמיט4מיט הלכנו על חגי.
בהתחלה כל מה שחיפשתי ברב היה שיהיה כמה שיותר ליברלי ושיעשה חופה כמה שיותר קצרה. בסוף החופה לא הייתה מאוד קצרה אבל היא הייתה מאוד אישית ועם ממש מעט נגיעות לדת (טוב, רק איפה שזה היה הכרחי) הרב התחיל בסיפור ההיכרות שלנו שהוא חיבר בעצמו בחרוזים (היה קצת ארוך לטעמי אבל מקסים!) אח"כ אני אמרתי כמה מילים ונתתי טבעת ולקראת הסוף גם אמא שלי קראה ברכה בשם ההורים.


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

שבירת הכוס 
רציתי לצרף את התמונה המגניבה הזאת של השבירה אבל גם לציין משהו חשוב, היה פה לא מזמן שרשור על כוסות שנכנסו דרך הנעל ופצעו את החתן. אני חשבתי שזה מסוג הדברים שקורים פעם ב ולא ייחסתי יותר מדי חשיבות להמלצות שהיו בשרשור. אבל גם אצלנו זה קרה, אמנם במזל החתן לא נפצע אבל הזכוכית כן נכנסה לו לנעל (אבל לא עברה אותה...)
בקיצור מומלץ לעטוף את הכוס בעוד כמה שכבות של נייר אלומיניום (גם אם זה נראה שזה מספיק) וגם לשים משהו על הסוליה או בתוך הנעל שיימנע את החדירה של הזכוכית.


----------



## ע נ ב ר 20 (14/10/12)

כן, הרב הזהיר אותנו בפגישה מזה... 
הוא אמר שזה קשור גם לעוצמה שהחתן מפעיל (שהיא בד"כ די רצינית עם כל ההתרגשות וזה...)
יש לך הצעה מה אפשר לשים בנעל? חתיכת עץ אולי?


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

שאלה טובה... 
חתיכת עץ יכולה לעזור אבל אני לא בטוחה עד כמה זה יהיה נוח לחתן... (אולי אם הוא ישים את זה ממש לפני החופה ויפטר מזה ברגע שהיא תגמר)
אם עוד לא קניתם נעליים, אולי כדאי לחפש נעל עם סוליה עבה במיוחד...

אני מניחה שהעוצמה תמיד גבוהה - מאחר והחתנים לא שברו לפני (בד"כ) אז אין להם מושג כמה עוצמה להשקיע והם פשוט עושים הכי חזק שהם יכולים


----------



## adishaf (15/10/12)

יש לי טיפ 
שמעתי על טיפ בנושא
זה היה בחתונה של חברה טובה, וביקשתי ממנהל האירוע שידאג להביא לי את השברים של הכוס (הכנתי לה מזה מתנה מדהימה- וזה לסיפור אחר...).
בקיצור, זה טיפ ממנהל אירועים באחד הגנים שדי מנוסה בזה...
הם עוטפים את הכוס עצמה בניילון נצמד (בכמה סיבובים) לפני הנייר כסף, וככה הזכוכיות לא מתפזרות (מסתבר...)

ובאמת- כשהוא הביא לי את השברים הם היו "מסודרים" בניילון


----------



## fire witch (15/10/12)

יש בששת כוסות מיוחדות לחופה 
כוס מאד מאד דקה שמגיעה בקופסא מעוטרת, קצת יקר (כ-30 ש"ח) אבל נראה לי שאפשר למצוא שם גם סתם כוסות מזכוכית דקה במיוחד.

קניתי כזו במתנה לחברה שמתחתנת בקרוב והיא ממש התלהבה


----------



## קבוק בוטן (15/10/12)

תמונה מדהימה 
אחת המיוחדות ביותר שראיתי מרגע שבירת הכוס... ואולי דווקא בגלל מה שקרה אח"כ.
בכל מקרה, אני אנצל את זה שהגבתי פה כדי להגיד שאלה אחלה קרדיטים, התמונות יפות ואתם נראים אנשים טובים,
מאוד אהבתי את השמלה והנעליים...
בקיצור המון מזל טוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נ.ב. החתן שלי כ"כ פחד מזה שהוא לא ישבור את הכוס כמו שצריך - שקניתי עוד כוס אקסטרה והוא התאמן בבית כמה ימים לפני החתונה...


----------



## yayagi (15/10/12)

תודה רבה 
טוב לדעת שגם בטשטוש פנים אנחנו נראים אנשים טובים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אכן לקנות כוס ולהתאמן בבית זה רעיון מצויין - אבל גם שם לנקוט אמצעי זהירות...


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

דיג'יי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
עיליי גולן המדהים! 
את עיליי ידענו שאנחנו רוצים עוד מלפני ההצעה, הכרנו אותו מתקופת הסיטי הול וידענו שהוא יהיה מעולה (וצדקנו)
כבר בפגישה הראשונה ראינו שאנחנו באותו ראש, עיליי עזר לנו בכל מיני התלבטויות והציע הצעות מנסיונו שהתבררו בסוף כהצעות מעולות (למשל אני בהתחלה לא כ"כ רציתי שיהיה היפהופ אבל השתכנעתי ובסוף זה מה שעשה את המסיבה)
כל הבקשות שלנו לשירים הופיעו בשלב כזה או אחר (גם המטאל שנשמר לסוף), לא היה מזרחית כמו שרצינו ועד שלא אמרנו שזהו – הוא לא הפסיק לנגן.

שירים:
כניסה לחופה: crazy love בביצוע של רד בנד ומרינה מקסימיליאן
יציאה מהחופה: לא היה שיר, אח של החתן הפתיע אותנו בלהקת מתופפים שהתחילה לתופף מיד בסוף החופה והמשיכו לעשות שמח על הרחבה.
סלואו: baby I love your way בביצוע של מישהו מאיזה ריאליטי אמריקאי (כמו אמירקן איידול אבל של רוקיסטים ) תסלחו לי שאין לי מושג איך קוראים לו.
שיר סיום: אין קץ לילדות של פורטיסחרוף (בהתאם לציטוט שעל ההזמנה)


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

קשקושים לרחבה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם במקרה הזה הייתי בטוחה שנסע לכפר גלעדי, אבל אז נברתי קצת בפורום ומצאתי המלצה של מישהי על חנות בהדר בשם "משו" – החנות מעולה ויש בה מבחר גדול והכל עולה שקל. (הדבר היחיד, מהדברים הסטנדרטיים שאין שם זה כפכפים ואני גם לא בטוחה עד כמה זה נחשב סטנדרטי...)
קנינו מלא שטויות ועלה לנו 200 ₪, זה הוסיף המון צבע לרחבה ולתמונות


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

תאי צילום
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 – כדי לגוון קצת מהמגנטי 
מההתחלה ידענו שאנחנו לא רוצים מגנטים, זה נראה לנו מאוד נדוש אבל עדיין רצינו לעשות משהו נחמד לאורחים וכך הגענו לתאי צילום. אנחנו ממש מרוצים מהבחירה, האורחים מאוד נהנו והתלהבו מהאטרקציה, אפילו האורחים המבוגרים יותר, שמהם לא ציפינו...

החברה שלקחנו היתה קרמבו אטרקציה ואני חייבת להודות שקצת התאכזבתי מהאיכות שלהם. משום מה בתמונות המודפסות (אלה שהאורחים לקחו כמזכרת) הפרצופים יצאו מאוד לבנים (כאילו היה פלאש רצחני) וזה למרות שבתמונות במחשב התמונות נראות בסדר גמור. בנוסף לקחנו גם את האופציה של ברכות בוידאו ובערך בחצי מהברכות הסאונד מאוד צורמני ואי אפשר באמת לשמוע את הברכה...


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

מלון לליל הכלולות
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מלון טמפלרס – במושבה הגרמנית בחיפה.
לא רצינו לבחור מלון מרוחק אלא שיהיה משהו שגם ככה יהיה בדרך הביתה ולמען האמת האופציות בתוך חיפה הן מאוד מצומצמות. למזלנו הטמפלרס התגלתה כאופציה נהדרת (וכנראה גם כמה רמות מעל שאר המלונות בחיפה) החדר היה מעוצב ומרווח, ארוחת הבוקר היתה טובה. הדבר היחיד שהצטערתי עליו היה שלא יכולנו לעשות צ'ק אאוט מאוחר ובעצם כמעט ולא ניצלנו את המלון.

אני לא יודעת איך זה קרה אבל אני חושבת שאני הכלה היחידה שבמקום לא להירדם יום לפני החתונה, לא נרדמה ביום של החתונה. בערך משעה 3 שנכנסתי למיטה לא הפסקתי להתהפך עד סביבות 6... לא הפסקתי להריץ בראש את אירועי אותו יום ולא הפסקתי לחשוב על מה אני רוצה לכתוב על הספקים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. ההשערה שלי היא שזה בגלל שאני גם אחת הכלות הבודדות שלא שתתה כלום כל החתונה. (אני בטוחה שקצת אלכוהול היה מרדים אותי יופי)


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

ירח דבש – וייטנאם
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ככל הנראה זה לא היעד הראשון (או השני) שקופץ לראש בהקשר של ירח דבש אבל אני חייבת להודות שהוא יעד מצויין!
המדינה מאוד מגוונת מבחינת נופים ואטרקציות (לנו זה היה חשוב כי לא רצינו לנסוע רק לבטן גב), יש שם מלונות ממש מפנקים במחירים שקשה למצוא במדינות אחרות. נכון החופים שם לא מהממים כמו בתאילנד או מקסיקו אבל הם עדיין נחמדים ועושים את העבודה . בנוסף מאוד קל להסתדר שם, המעברים ממקום למקום מאוד פשוטים ויש הרבה דרכים לעשות אותם (רכבת, אוטובוס או טיסה).

המלצה: אנחנו טסנו עם קוריאן אייר (דרך קוריאה כמובן) וזאת חברת תעופה פשוט מעולה! הפינוק הכי גדול שקיבלנו מהם היה בקונקשן בקוריאה (היה לנו קונקשן אחד ארוך של 9 שעות) – קיבלנו חדר במלון הייאט לכמה שעות, עם ארוחת בוקר וארוחת צהריים – והכל על חשבונם!


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

צילומי חתונה – וייאטנם סטייל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
באופן מפתיע יצא לנו לראות מלא צילומי חתונה של זוגות ויאטנמים. הדבר הכי מצחיק היה שיום אחד באמצע הפארק שבמרכז העיר, ראינו שורה של כלות יושבות על כיסאות מתקפלים והמעצבי שיער שלהם עושים להן תסרוקות (בתמונה). הם פשוט מתארגנים לחתונה באמצע הפארק! זה היה כל כך הזוי!


----------



## אביה המואביה (14/10/12)

הזוי לחלוטין!!


----------



## ronitvas (15/10/12)

מדליק!!!


----------



## yayagi (14/10/12)

סיכום, או - "מה כבר נגמר?" 
ממש עצוב לי לסכם, זה מרגיש כאילו עוד חלק מהחתונה מאחורינו... למעשה נשאר לנו רק לבחור תמונות לאלבום ולראות את הוידאו...

הרבה בנות פה נתנו טיפים מעולים בקרדיטים שלהם ואני מצטרפת לטיפ שראיתי הכי הרבה - 

*תהנו! *מכל רגע במהלך החתונה וגם מההכנות! תמיד תהיו אופטימיות (גם ברגעי משבר) כי בסוף הכל מסתדר וזוכרים מהיום הזה רק את הדברים הטובים (ולא את המכשולים שהיו בדרך) וגם אם בטעות משהו מתפקשש או לא הולך בדיוק כמו שרציתם, אל תשכחו - זה אמנם חתונה אבל זה רק יום אחד בחיים ויותר חשוב לבחור את הבן זוג המתאים כי הוא זה שנשאר שם לכל החיים (בניגוד לספק כזה או אחר...)

אני מקווה שהטיפים וההמלצות שלי עזרו לכן ואני אשמח לענות על עוד שאלות בפרטי.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (15/10/12)

כל כך נהניתי לקרוא את הקרדיטים שלך! 
את מעבירה תחושה של כיף  

בדיוק עכשיו יש לנו כמה חששות ואני מזכירה לעצמי כל הזמן שמה שלא יהיה-יהיה בסדר


----------



## ronitvas (15/10/12)

מסכימה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יופי של קרדיטים ויופי של בחירות.
ואת תמיד מוזמנת להישאר פה, אנחנו בטוח נשמח 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אהבתי מאוד את השמלה, אגב. וכמובן שאת הנעליים שמתאימות בול 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



המון המון מזל טובים וחיים מאושרים


----------



## yayagi (15/10/12)

תודה, כיף לשמוע 
אכן היה לי כיף, גם בהכנות ובעיקר בחתונה עצמה.
בטוחה שגם לכם יהיה מעולה!


----------



## yayagi (15/10/12)

תודה רבה רבה


----------



## yayagi (15/10/12)

המון תודה!


----------



## lanit (15/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
מזל טוב!
ממש אהבתי את השמלה, והנעליים נראו כאילו הוכנו במיוחד לשמלה.


----------



## yayagi (15/10/12)

תודה רבה! 
אכן היו אנשים ששאלו אם אני הוספתי את הפס השחור לנעל מרוב שזה נראה תואם


----------



## arapax (15/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
השמלה שלך מהממת, ויחד עם הנעליים בכלל... 
החתונה שלכם נקראת כמו אירוע כיפי מאד. 
שיהיו לכם שנים רבות של אושר יחד


----------



## yayagi (16/10/12)

תודה רבה רבה!


----------



## דע1אותי (15/10/12)

מזל טוב! 
נהניתי מהקרדיטים, נראה לי שאת בחורה מאד מגניבה


----------



## behappy (15/10/12)

קרדיטים מהממים!!!! 
תענוג לראות את התמונות, מורן מעיין אכן אמן.
עיליי היה גם בחתונה שלנו והיה מעולה מעולה, איזה יופי!!

ולגבי סיפא- שמחה שהייתה לך חוויה טובה, אני ברחתי משם בשן ועין 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אבל השמלה באמת מקסימה מקסימה ובטח תוכל לשמש אותך גם עכשיו, ב"חיים האמיתיים". 

מזל טוב!


----------



## yayagi (15/10/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לצערי השמלה הייתה רק להשכרה אז אני לא אזכה ללבוש אותה שוב... למען האמת אני לא מצליחה לחשוב על שום אירוע שהיא תתאים לו (כי לא הייתי באה לחתונה אחרת עם השמלת כלה שלי...)


----------



## anat1986 (15/10/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים!! 
היה ממש כיף לקרוא, שמלה מגניבה לגמרי, והמקום נראה מהמם.................

מזל טוב!


----------



## yayagi (15/10/12)

תודה רבה


----------

